# Umbrella Tree Information



## krisdanielsis (Mar 31, 2013)

thebeesknees said:


> In Florida, we have Umbrella Trees, which are invasive, originally from Australia. I can't really find anything definitive on the internet about them as a pollen or nectar source. Any ideas?


I live in Palm Coast and have not seen this before. It reminds me a bit of a castor bean plant. Not sure about the bees but I know the humming birds love my castor bean plants.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

We had a shefflera (umbrella tree) growing in our patio in Ft Lauderdale. Never allowed it to get mature enough to flower. I doubt it is a nectar source.


----------



## thebeesknees (Apr 27, 2004)

I doubt it is a nectar source as well...but I'd love it if it were a pollen source. It'll flower later in the summer...I guess time will.


----------

